# Flatirons in your city



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

I mean tall buildings on incredible small wedge shaped plots. Do you have one or more in your city? Show it!



I will start with one in my city

*Location:* The Hague
*Name:* Strijkijzer (Dutch word for flatiron)
*Height:* 132 m
*Built:* 2007
*Architect:* AAArchitecten









flickr









flickr









flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

We have two notable ones here in Toronto, the Gooderham Building of 1892:



















and a much newer Novotel Hotel:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

This is the closest to a flatiron building in HK


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Shanghai's flatiron


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

cool pic of the HK one being constructed!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I think this one in Hong Kong is more fitting for a flatiron shape :










(Top)


----------



## superhans (Mar 22, 2008)

This is in Nottingham, England. Built in the 1890's in fabulously detailed teracotta brick.








[/url] King/Queen Street, Nottingham by sup3rhans, on Flickr[/IMG]









[/url] King Street, Nottingham by sup3rhans, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Zach759 (May 20, 2010)

Kansas City, MO
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3317/3524270183_8cbaaf5023.jpg








http://www.thelope.com/images/07-08-20-429.jpg








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1221/1298362949_53a204a691.jpg


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

New York has this one:









Steichen 1905









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierluigi-ricci/


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

That would actually be flatiron, yes? ^^


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

The Coyote Building in Chicago, IL


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Poultry, London










and a lil one, but gorgeous...
public toilets, Westbourne Grove


----------



## dfwcre8tive (Oct 18, 2007)

It's not very tall, but this old gas station is interesting in downtown Dallas:










This one in Fort Worth is a true flatiron building:


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lisbon :cheers:*










and another one


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Hehe, nice thread and some good looking buildings :cheers: There are two 'flatirons' in Novi Sad! :bowtie:

Dalton centre, finished around 2004.









Zoned Penthouse, still under construction


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Well Berlin has the 2 Flatitons at Potsdamer Platz:


----------



## Bibelo (Oct 15, 2002)

where is that guy from Eindhoven?...oh well:

*Vestedatoren, Eindhoven*









(flickr by JivZ


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Peglezen (Iron building) - 1934









by Cait M









source


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

"Fetta di Polenta" or Antonelli's house, Turin

source









source


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Pure Spirit Condos, c.2009, Toronto*










*http://www.flickr.com/photos/mzalikowski/3478424644/sizes/z/in/photostream/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoyontario/3843238478/sizes/z/in/photostream/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerbug/3609282446/sizes/z/in/photostream/*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Trias Leipzig*


Leipzig, Martin-Luther-Ring 12, TRIAS-Büro-Gebäude by Jörg-Peter Junk, auf Flickr


Trias by PercyGermany, auf Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

a chunky art deco flatiron in Manhattan


New York by lyrks63, on Flickr


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

A couple in Atlanta:

The English-American Building (AKA Flatiron Building), built in 1897:









The Hurt Building, built in 1913, which actually has a flatiron effect on two corners:


















The Carnegie Building (Courtyard Atlanta Downtown), built in 1925, which also has two flatiron effects:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Metropolitan Correctional Center*, Chicago:

Metropolitan Correctional Center (MCC) - Chicago by John Casey, on Flickr


Metropolitan Correctional Center, Chicago by Colton Brown, on Flickr

In other words, it's a prison.


----------

